# Minnesota Power Lines



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Remarkable outcome allows for a relocation.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dairy-that-won-challenge-of-capx2020-going-out-of-business-associated-press/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting.

Side note:

I saw an orange baler in the Kubota ad below. Nwws to me they now have mower conditioners and balers on their website.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw that....

Regards, Mike

http://www.kubota.com/product/haytools/Balers.aspx


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

And bale wrappers. They look exactly like the smaller kuhn wrappers


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

On my way to N.C. the other day I saw several kubota RB loaded on trucks being shipped, like 10 or more.....looked kinda like a kuhn from a distance (@75mph)


----------

